
HN is censoring who speaks anything negative about pg. High school club - thiago_fm
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=hacker+news+censorship
======
gus_massa
Before this get "censored" ... unless you made lmgtfy this is not a good
ShowHN, from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

> _What to Submit_

> _Show HN is for something you 've made that other people can play with. HN
> users can try it out, give you feedback, and ask questions in the thread._

Anyway, your link is too general. Do you have an specific example?

The initial community here was the readers of the pg "articles" (aka blog
posts), so you should expect to see a lot of fanboys/fangirs of pg here,
specially in the old users.

IIRC the mods try to reduce the flags the users put on the post against YC,
HN, pg, ..., so there is some kind of official anti-censorship of the
post/comments against pg.

[Also, in case you want to see the [dead] post and comments, you should enable
that option in your profile. Warning: there is a lot of crap in the [dead]
post, but from time to time you can find something interesting and vouch it.]

------
dang
That's not even close to true! It's hard to respond further without some
specific link to look at.

I took "Show HN" out of the title, since that was obviously an abuse of Show
HN
([https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)).
Please don't do that.

